# Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen



## thomas19 (2. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,
heute möchte ich einfach mal wissen, welche Ideen Ihr habt, um die Angelausrüstung, die man zum Kutter o. Gewässer(vorzugsweise Seebrücke) schleppt, gewichtsmäßig gering halten kann.
Ein Angelkumpel macht es so, er nimmt zum Kutterangeln eine Eisele-Pilkertasche. Dort bekommt er alles(!) rein. Pilker, halbe Rolle bl. Müllsäcke für den Fang, Vorfächer, Kleinteile wie Einhänger mit Wirbel, Angelmesser u. sogar ein kleines Holz zum Fische betäuben. Wiegt zusammen keine 4 kg ! 
Das war jetzt ne gute Werbung für "Dieter" :q:q

Ich denke schon mit einem Grauen daran, wenn ich mein Plattfischangelzeug zur Seebrücke Boltenhagen schleppe. Geschätzte 40 kg.
Wie beschränkt Ihr Eure Ausrüstung auf das Nötigste?|kopfkrat
thomas19


----------



## Andal (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Unabhängig von der Angelart und dem Gewässer. Einfach mal nach so einem "übergewichtigen" Angeltag sortieren, was man wirklich gebraucht hat und was nur sinnlos hin und her geschleppt wurde. Schon hast du die Sachen fürs nächste Mal alle auf einem Haufen. |wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Hab auch immer zu viel mit auf den kutter geschleppt. Um für alles gerüstet zu sein.
Gebraucht habe ich vielleicht 10 bis 20% davon.
Andals tip ist richtig.


----------



## Hechtbär (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Oder besorg dir einen Golfcaddy! So ist mein Dad unterwegs.
 Ist geländetauglich und leicht hinterher zu ziehen! :m


----------



## pennfanatic (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Kriegst du aber schlecht aufn kutter:q


----------



## Andal (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kriegst du aber schlecht aufn kutter:q



Was man auf einem Kutter an Angelzeug braucht, geht in einen 10 Ltr. Eimer mit Deckel.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Stimmt, wenn man kein idiot ist, wie ich es bin.
Gerät ohne ende und dann nur 3 fische:q
Aber reichlich verzehrt. Frikos, Suppe und süsskram:vik:


----------



## crisis (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Ich machs, zum einen, so wie Andal schreibt. Aber bloss nicht beim Sortieren Fernseh gucken und Rotwein trinken. Dann kommt doch wieder das ganze nostalgische Zeug mit.

 Zum anderen hab ich mir eine Tasche zugelegt, in die gerade so das Nötigste passt. Soll was Neues mit muss was Altes raus. Bisher lief das gut, hatte noch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich großßsartig was zu Hause gelassen hätte was ich doch haben wollte.

 Gruß
 Chrisitian


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon mit einem Grauen daran, wenn ich mein Plattfischangelzeug zur Seebrücke Boltenhagen schleppe. Geschätzte 40 kg.



Also mit Ausrüstung beschränken bin ick der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ick schleppe stets und ständig doppelt oder dreifach soviel mit, wie ick eigentlich bräuchte.|kopfkrat
Aber es könnte ja schließlich sein das.....................:q

Das eigentliche Schleppen hab ick mir abgewöhnt.
Hab mir von Behr 'nen Trolley "umgebaut" da kriege ich das ganze Gerödel drauf und habe noch 'ne prima Sitzgelegenheit.
Zusätzlich ist noch 'ne Halterung für 'nen Schirm dran (den man allerdings auf einer Seebrücke kaum gebrauchen kann) und in der Alu-Kiste (60x26x40) ist jede Menge Platz.
Vor die Kiste passt noch allerlei Kram auf die Platte welchen man auch mit Gummistrippen befestigen kann.
Die Kiste steht dann beim angeln neben dem Trolley und kann als "kleiner Tisch" benutzt werden.
Ich will das Teil nicht mehr missen zumal es auf Grund seiner großen Räder recht geländegängig ist.
Man kann das Teil zum Transport zusammenklappen und die Räder sind einzeln abnehmbar.


----------



## fischbär (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Was nicht in den Rucksack passt, bleibt zu Hause. Und selbst davon brauche ich 5% maximal.


----------



## AllroundAlex (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Ich habe meinen ganzen Kleinkram in Plastikboxen (Standard GuFi Boxen) verpackt und diese nach Zielfischen zusammengestellt. Dazu noch eine Universalbox mit Wirbeln, Posenstoppern und sonstigen Kleinkram, den ich immer dabei brauche. 

In meinen Rucksack passen in die untere Tasche genau 4 Boxen. Das obere Fach ist dann für meine Verpflegung, Messer usw.

Wenn ich jetzt zum Angeln raus will, wird überlegt auf welchen Zielfisch es geht und dann werden die entsprechenden Boxen eingepackt. Meistens komme ich mit der Universalbox und ein bis zwei weiteren vollkommen aus. alles andere wäre sonst auch zu viel geschleppe.

Und wenn ich dann zum Feedern am See bin und 10m neben mir raubt ein Hecht, dann hat er eben Glück gehabt, dass er heute nicht mein Zielfisch war.


----------



## thomas19 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Moin,
ich nutze jetzt die gr. "Eisele-Pilkertasche" da passt so ziemlich alles rein. 
thomas19


----------



## fischhändler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

moinsen,

bedingt durch die Fangbegrenzung hat sich das Thema mit dem Kistenweise Köder auf den Kutter zu schleppen erledigt

Kleine Tasche 3 Gummifische 2 Snaps und gut ist.
Meine Restlichen Pilker und Gummifische stehen zum Verkauf.
Vorbeikommen oder PM schicken


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Vorfächer für platte und bleie müssen dafür aber mit.
Und der Eimer für die wattis


----------



## Kay63 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

Habe einen 15l Eimer mit Deckel aus der Großküche. War mal Gemüsebrühe drin. Es passt alles rein, Köder, Schlagholz, Messer, Verpflegung (fest und flüssig, Regenanzug usw. Ist absolut wasserfest und für den Einsatz auf dem Boot bzw. Kutter genau richtig.

Petri Kay


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Habe einen 15l Eimer mit Deckel aus der Großküche.


OT
Ich brauche _*etwas*_ mehr wie 15L Stauraum wenn ich zum Stippansitz fahre. :q:q:q

Achja....durchschnittlich benötig ich 20% vom Angelkram, aber welche das von den 100% sind kann ich beim besten willen nicht sagen #d

#h

Stand heute:
Habe Sitzkiepe gegen Angelstuhl getauscht wenn ich im Nahbereich zum Wasser fahre :m

Weitere Touren kommt beides mit....man weiß ja nie was man braucht :q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*

@ ulli1958m
Das sieht aus,als wenn du umzeihst.:q
*
*


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelausrüstung kompakt halten-Ideen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> OT
> Ich brauche _*etwas*_ mehr wie 15L Stauraum wenn ich zum Stippansitz fahre. :q:q:q



 Ich stelle fest, Du brauchst dringend ein größeres Auto.


 Ich habe mir für die unterschiedlichen Angelarten unterschiedliche Taschen/Kiepen zugelegt. Geht es z.B. zum Feederangeln kommt nur die Feedertasche mit. Für andere Angelarten kommen andere Taschen mit, da muss nie viel geschleppt werden. Lediglich wenn es zu einem Angelurlaub geht kommen mehrere Taschen.


----------

